# My Best Fog Chiller Design



## billappleton

Hi All,

I have experimented with the GotFog design, the Vortex, and the reverse flow Vortex. Here are my results...

GotFog: Great fog output but the fog is too hot. 
Vortex: Cold fog but some flow out of the entrance.
Reverse: Cold fog, more ice capacity, additional flow out of exit.






http://www.dreamfactory.com/halloween/chiller_top.jpg
http://www.dreamfactory.com/halloween/chiller_full.jpg
http://www.dreamfactory.com/halloween/chiller_design.png

With this design, you don't need much of an expansion chamber at the top. The hot fog spreads out and sinks as it cools. On the bottom, there is not much need for room either. The ice rack is just above the input/output tubes. This makes the cooler just about full of ice. As you can see, the fog is really expelled from the cooler because of the sinking pressure.


----------



## tarpleyg

That looks good. I ended up removing my "baffle" from my gotfog design cooler (you had commented on that a few days ago) because I was just not getting the output I wanted. Here's a video of a 1200W fogger set to a 5 second blast every 90 seconds or so. I used maybe a half pint of Froggy's Bog Fog in 3 hours and my cemetery was pretty well covered up until the wind picked up to a paltry 1 MPH. I compared the gotfog design to my trashcan chiller from last year and the cooler won hands down in my opinion. Might be just because they were in different places but it sure seemed like the cooler was more effective at cooling the fog.

Ground fog on Vimeo


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That looks awesome Bill! I definitely need so spend the "off season" perfecting my fog chiller. I've always done the wire tunnel through the ice, which as you said, doesn't give the fog enough time in the ice to be very cool. So, I'm going to explore your recommendation and see where that goes. (Sidenote: I did notice the fog, once dispelled hung just above the damp grass! It was eerily beautiful and I think I read once that if you dampen the area the fog will hang to the area, and it does!)


----------



## Zoolando

*Bose Einstein Fog Chiller*


----------



## Zoolando

Check out all 3 videos we made in creating the coldest, and yes the colder the better. Like and subscribe, and ill share the design details that you can incorporate to your next fog chiller. more videos to follow in the meantime as the flagship version of the Bose Einstein Fogger is nearly ready for testing.


----------



## Zoolando




----------

